# Rust



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

I can rust any gun. My previous accomplishment was rusting the safety of a CZ40B within 4 hours upf wearing it. Now I have rusted my hard chrome 1911.


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

how did you do that ?


----------



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

that's pretty impressive. what type of holster are you using?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Better back off on the hot Salsa.


----------



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

i was going to suggest NOT showering with your handguns.......


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

I was going to ask what his carry position was........


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

> I can rust any gun. My previous accomplishment was rusting the safety of a CZ40B within 4 hours upf wearing it. Now I have rusted my hard chrome 1911.


You might want to call Guiness, this could be a new rust record. If not have them send you over a 6 pack so you can knock down a cold one and wonder how your rusting guns. Have you ever thought of electrolysis? Maybe your bodies producing electricity.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

JimmySays said:


> You might want to call Guiness, this could be a new rust record. If not have them send you over a 6 pack so you can knock down a cold one and wonder how your rusting guns. Have you ever thought of electrolysis? Maybe your bodies producing electricity.


It has been said that I am shocking...

I am carrying in the spleen carry with a custom made Galco USA. I ALLWAYS wear a t-shirt. Its wierd, this happens all of the time. I have freckeled the finish of no less than 3 stainless guns.


----------



## sniper350 (Jan 6, 2007)

Rusting Stainless guns is not all that unusual............stainless is rust resistent, but not rust proof.

Try having your guns "Melonited" ............. then never worry about rusting again. Also adds an RC rating of 70 to the surface of every gun part -except springs.


JF.


----------



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

but rusting a hard chromed surface?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I didn't see any rust on that Glock you sold me. :mrgreen:


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> I didn't see any rust on that Glock you sold me. :mrgreen:


Look closely at the slide release.
No gun escapes unscathed.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

You sold me a rusty gun? Infidel.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

You're like Midas but with rust? Stay away.

Now Mike will never let you shoot his. He's also gonna make you buy a slide release.:buttkick:


----------



## 45fan (Mar 5, 2007)

Old Padawan said:


> I can rust any gun. My previous accomplishment was rusting the safety of a CZ40B within 4 hours upf wearing it. Now I have rusted my hard chrome 1911.


I had that problem too... until I started leaving it @ home when I went to the swimming pool...45fan. P.S. over 750 rds in my new springer loaded, 2 ftf (both w/same mag, came w/gun)


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> You sold me a rusty gun? Infidel.


keep in mind that I carried that gun in an apendix carry for nearly a year. By proxy...


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Old Padawan said:


> keep in mind that I carried that gun in an apendix carry for nearly a year. By proxy...


Somehow, I feel dirty now.


----------



## MAN WITH A GUN (May 24, 2007)

*Been There, Done That, Got The T-shirt*

Had a partner who had the same problem. Good man but smelly.

Sweated like a hog at market. Always touching his weapon. Could rust Gold!

Used Break Free to lube his pistol and a towl drapped over the shotgun in the Electra Lock that he wiped his hands on frequently.

Since we had to put our hands on some of the wonders of mankind we also use Baby Butt Wipes with disinfectant after each close encounter of the third kind.

Stoped everything from AIDS to sniffles. His piece stopped rusting, but he could stop a watch and ruin a leather band as well.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

My co-workers put a copy of the latest NRA Freedom mag on my desk. They attached a post it calling the cover gun "Bills Gun". Bunch of comedians...


----------

